# rig complete



## spearfisher59 (Jan 3, 2016)

3/9/2021 finally got my flounder rig completed after 5 years. 4 prong COSSON gig 5/16 tines extra heavy ss.he sure makes some fine a$$ gigs NOW I'M COMPLETE


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

come on, post up the pics.


----------



## spearfisher59 (Jan 3, 2016)

wish i knew how to do pics. to old to learn


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

spearfisher59 said:


> wish i knew how to do pics. to old to learn


Get your grandkids or great grandkids to show you how.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

without pics, people tell lies.
jacj


----------



## spearfisher59 (Jan 3, 2016)

if someone sends me there e-mail address p/m and i will send them and they can post them. best i can do


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

You finished your rig just in time for the size limit to go up and the possession limit to go down.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

post pics.
before you post, make sure you know where on your computer your pics are.
then, when you post a reply, look for the paperclip at the bottom. (attachments)
click it and tell it where on your computer the pics are. click on the pic file and then click "open". it is then downloaded to the website.. let me know if you need any more help.
jack


----------



## spearfisher59 (Jan 3, 2016)

still 12 inch 10 flounder per person here in mississippi


----------



## spearfisher59 (Jan 3, 2016)

test


----------



## spearfisher59 (Jan 3, 2016)

don't know how i did it but i did it


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

spearfisher59 said:


> don't know how i did it but i did it


i'm a good teacher. you follow directions very well. lol.
jack


----------



## spearfisher59 (Jan 3, 2016)

been trying to post pic of boat not working again try later


----------



## spearfisher59 (Jan 3, 2016)




----------



## spearfisher59 (Jan 3, 2016)

that's it when it was being built 11/ 2015


----------



## spearfisher59 (Jan 3, 2016)




----------



## spearfisher59 (Jan 3, 2016)

the good days


----------



## spearfisher59 (Jan 3, 2016)

jack2 said:


> without pics, people tell lies.
> jacj


HELLO !!! thanks to JACK2 i'm not a liar


----------



## spearfisher59 (Jan 3, 2016)




----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

spearfisher59 said:


> View attachment 1076359


Nice looking rig. Tiller steered?

That is either one small cooler or one helluva doormat.


----------



## spearfisher59 (Jan 3, 2016)

kingfish501 said:


> Nice looking rig. Tiller steered?


yes tiller handle. thinking of going to a 70 or 90 tiller this year


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)




----------



## spearfisher59 (Jan 3, 2016)

BANANA TOM you sure made them pics look more better THANKS


----------



## spearfisher59 (Jan 3, 2016)

kingfish501 said:


> That is either one small cooler or one helluva doormat.


11.3 pound


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

spearfisher59 said:


> 11.3 pound


 Biggest one I've ever gigged was only 7.9 pounds...poor little fella.


----------



## spearfisher59 (Jan 3, 2016)

kingfish501 said:


> Biggest one I've ever gigged was only 7.9 pounds...poor little fella.


i CAN NOT LIE i didn't gig it


----------

